# Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?



## Takoru (29. Dezember 2011)

*Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Hallo,

Für eine Wärmeleitpaste einen Thread aufzumachen ist mir schon fast peinlich...  aber so sei es nun.

Ich habe auf meinem letzten Prozessor eine IC Diamond aufgetragen, die war furchtbar drauf und abzubekommen (megamäßig zäh).

Nun stehe ich vor der Kaufentscheidung: Welche WLP wird es diesmal? Ich habe erst zu einer "normalen" WLP aus Silikon tendieren wollen, doch dann hab ich folgenden Test gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: [Review] 11 Wärmeleitpasten)

Die Phobya LM ist 9,25°C kühler als die Arctic Silver 5 (eine der beliebtesten WLPs), das ist ja wahnsinn!! 

Deswegen wollte ich euch nun Fragen: Ist es einfach eine Flüssigmetall WLP zu benutzen? 
ch habe ein Youtube Video gesehen in dem einer eine Flüssigmetall WLP mit einem Pinsel aufgetragen hat, dauerte 3 Minuten und sah im Vergleich zu meiner IC Diamond sehr einfach aus.

Jedenfalls habe ich Angst, dass einer meiner PC Komponenten eben Aluminium besitzt und damit in Kontakt kommen könnte, meine Komponenten:
- i7 2600k
- Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
- Thermaltake Silver Arrow
Würde Die WLP auf diesen Komponenten, bei richtigem auftragen, keinen Schaden verursachen?

Vielen Dank im voraus! 
MfG Takoru


PS: Tollen Rang den ich jetzt hab, Komplett-PC-Käufer... SEH ICH SO AUS?!?!?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Ich würde auf Flüssigmetall verzichten und die AC MX nehmen. Bei einer Demontage wäre der Aufwand ungleich höher den Kühler und CPU sauber zu bekommen. Ich weiß jatzt nicht wie akut das ursprüngliche Problem mit Alu Kontakt ist, früher durfte man nur Kupfer nutzen da ansonsten der Kühler zerfressen wurde. Daher habe ich mich um da sZeugs nie wieder gekümmert


----------



## Takoru (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Klingt schon sehr riskant, hm.

Wahnsinnig gut ist die Kühlleistung einer AC MX leider nicht, im Vergleich zur Flüssigmetall WLP. Auch bei der AC MX 2/4 hab ich gehört, dass es relativ zäh sei sie aufzutragen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Ich habe die MX2 und es geht eigendlich recht gut, wenn man die Silver 5 kennt und habe im Idle gerade mal 10°C Delta T


----------



## S!lent dob (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Ich benutze selbst die MX4 und kann mich nicht beschweren, geht recht gut drauf und runter sehr einfach. Zäh ist sie schon, aber mit dem Finger in Frischhaltefolie (Tipp aus diesem Forum!) geht das ganz ausgezeichnet.
Zudem ist die AC MX4 wenn ich mich nicht irre immer noch unter den Top 3 der konventionellen WLP.

Zudem solltest du bedenken das viele dieser Flüssigmetaldinger nicht mit jedem Kühlerboden kompatibel sind und ihn angreifen/zerstören.

Ich kann dir von diesen Pads nur abraten.

Edit: Hier mal noch ein Fred zur MX4: Klick


----------



## Fatalii (29. Dezember 2011)

Die arctic silver 5 ist schon was feines,aber das die Gefahren sind bekannt. Die mx wlps von arctic sind auch gut. Ein Blick auf die prolimatech Pk-1 lohnt sich auch. Sie ist zwar nicht günstig,aber sehr gut und daher auch interessant. 

Ich nutze sie seit einigen Monaten und bin hoch zufrieden! Unter 50 Grad Celsius bei meinem i7 2600k bei 4GHz sind mit dem Mega Shadow sehr gut im idle sind's 25 Grad C.
Für eine Luftkühlung sind das tolle Werte.
Und sie lässt sich sehr gut auftragen. Halte sie vor Verwendung 30sec in der Hand und dann klappt's bombig

MfG


----------



## Takoru (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Alles klar, dann sollte ich die Flüssigmetall WLP wohl lassen. Ist mir doch zu riskant, ich will weder meinen Prozessor, noch meinen Silver Arrow, noch mein Mainboard zerstören.

Ich tendiere jetzt zwischen:
- Thermalright Chill Factor 3
- Prolimatech PK-1
- Gelid Extreme
- Arctic Cooling MX-2

Mal schauen was ich nehm, ich hör mir auch gern noch weitere Meinungen an. 

Danke soweit.


----------



## Bruce112 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

mayo geht auch 

diese test von der seite hatt aber nichts zu sagen weil jede paste sich anders verhaltet mit eine höheren Vcore oder niedrigen vcore wenn man übertaktet 

Mx 4 oder den billigsten , und silber zeug würde ich garniht nehmen weil die meisten elektrisch leitend sind ,sprich ein kurzschluß verursachen kann .

Gelid ist ziemlich gut hatte den bei 470 gtx drin und top werte

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_27808&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

der witz an der sache ist das die online händler für so ne artikel 7 euro versand verlangen reinste wucher versand


----------



## S!lent dob (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Die MX 2 würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen, auch wenn sie sehr populär ist, mittlerweile gibts 2 Weiterentwicklungen und die 4er ist glaub ich 2° beser wie ihr Opa, bei gleichem (günstigen) Preis.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

[X] MX2

Einfache handhabung, günstig in der anschaffung (Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Arctic-Cooling Wrmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 65g 31083 beachte das sind *65 *gr das ist ne riesen Tube), die Temp unterschiede zu flüssigmetall ist auch nicht so riesig wie ale immer sagen für diese paar ° kauf dir ne bessere kühlung aber nimm kein flüssigmetall die risiken überwiegen!

MfG


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Ich hab die Prolimatech PK-1, MX-2 und MX-4 in gebrauch und würd dir die MX-4 empfehlen.
Von den Temperaturen her geben sich "premium"-pasten alle nicht viel.
Ich hatte zuerst die Prolimatech PK-1 wo ich dann mit einem Auge auf die Langzeitstabiliät zur MX-4 gewechselt hab.
Temperaturunterschied hab ich keinen bemerkt.
Die MX-2 kommt bei mir bei allen Rechnern/Laptops von Verwandten/Freunden zum Einsatz und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Ich nutze selber die MX2 sowie die Silver 5 ( beides Monstertuben ), die Unterschiede sind marginal und 2°C sind Peanuts.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Auf Flüssigmetall würde ich verzichten, dies ist mir noch zu riskant.
Ich würde zu "Arctic Silver 5" oder zu "Arctic Cooling MX-2" greifen 
Mfg

PS: 


> PS: Tollen Rang den ich jetzt hab, Komplett-PC-Käufer... SEH ICH SO AUS?!?!?!


Das kannst du auch ändern bei Kontrollzentrum/Benutzergruppen.


----------



## Takoru (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Wie lange hält sich so eine WLP, wann muss die ersetzt werden?

Ich weiß von meiner Xbox360 dass die WLP nach 2 Jahren komplett eingebrannt ist, das will ich beim PC vermeiden...


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Bei guter paste fast ewig ich durfte letztens ein C2D PC der von mir zusammengebaut wurde reinigen und die war immer noch gut zu lösen


----------



## kikz (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi.
Ich kann dir die prolimatech-PK 1 sehr empfehlen.sie war bei meinem Genesis dabei.ich bin aber kurz auf die liquid Metall Pads umgestiegen und würde von diesen abraten.
Habe die PK 1 wieder bestellt und trage sie heute Abend wieder auf.meine Temps im idle sind mit dem User weiter oben identisch ca 25° und bei ersten oc versuchen des 2600k ca 58° bei 4,8 GHz.sie ist zwar etwas zäh aber mit dem Finger und einer Folie drüber kein Problem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Ich hatte schon einige Rechner wieder in den Fingern gehabt wo die Paste so nach um die 5 Jahre noch ok war.


----------



## Takoru (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Hier ist noch ein Test: Testbericht: Wrmeleitpasten RoundUp 2011 (runterscrollen für Tabelle)

Dort schneidet die MX-2 ja echt gut ab, besser als die MX-3 und MX-4.

Der Witz daran ist... Die MX-2 hat hier bessere Kühlwerte als die Phobya Flüssigmetall WLP.
... ist klar.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*



Takoru schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein Test: Testbericht: Wrmeleitpasten RoundUp 2011 (runterscrollen für Tabelle)
> 
> Dort schneidet die MX-2 ja echt gut ab, besser als die MX-3 und MX-4.
> 
> ...


 
Die ist wirklich gut und je nach Szenario kann auch das passieren also jetzt sollte dir klar sein das die MX-2 das richtige ist  bzw. das die mx3 und 4 nicht wirklich besser sind ist schon länger bekannt


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2011)

Nimm ruhig die Thermalright Chill-Factor III. Die ist gut und hat die Karte zum gleichmäßigen verteilen direkt dabei.
Ich hab die jetzt schon echt oft und bei unterschiedlich beanspruchten CPU's und Graka's verbaut und nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die lässt sich wirklich sehr einfach auftragen und geht auch leicht wieder ab.


----------



## mcmarky (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Kann die MX-2 und MX-4 empfehlen, beide mit identischen Temperaturen. Die Silver 5 produziert etwa 2°C höhere Temperaturen, und lässt sich am schlechtesten auftragen usw. 

Die TR Chill Factor III ist auf dem Temperaturniveu der Silver 5, kann aber prima verarbeitet werden.
Alle mal mit dem Shaman und meiner GTX570 getestet.

Ich sehe für mich keinen Grund den Mist mit dem Einbrennen des Flüssigmetallzeugs zu machen. Die MX-2 und MX-4 sind wirklich super.


----------



## Rixx (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

würde auch nie Flüssigkeitspaste nehmen da es Strom leitet und Alu wegätzt. Zumal man das Zeug so gut wie garnicht abbekommt. MX-4 kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## elohim (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Ich würde die Chillfactor 3 nehmen, die ist sehr easy aufzutragen und ist in allen Test unter den besten nicht metallischen/diamantenen WLP. Ansonsten wäre meine zweite wahl die 'Gelid Extreme.


----------



## Takoru (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Kühlt denn jetzt die MX-2 oder die MX-4 besser?


----------



## elohim (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Test: Phobya HeGrease Extreme - Testergebnisse - hardwaremax.net

chillfactor> mx4


----------



## TankCommander (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Die chilfactor Paste sollte beim Silver Arrow dabei sein


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

30 Wärmeleitpasten im Vergleich
Wieso sollte ich dann noch zu Flüssigmetall greifen


----------



## elohim (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Die chilfactor Paste sollte beim Silver Arrow dabei sein


 
jo deswegen ist es unsinnig eine andere, schlechtere dazuzukaufen


----------



## baske (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Hat schon jemand die Phobya HeGrease Extreme getestet und kann was dazu sagen?
In diesem Test hat sie ja recht gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Takoru (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Die chilfactor Paste sollte beim Silver Arrow dabei sein


 
Die Chillfactor 3? Wieso sagt man mir das nicht früher?


----------



## TankCommander (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*



Takoru schrieb:


> Die Chillfactor 3? Wieso sagt man mir das nicht früher?


 
Ja liegt beim Silver Arrow im Karton (Gerade nochmal nachgesehen). Menge Reicht für 2-3 Anwendungen.


----------



## Takoru (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste JA/NEIN!?*

Dann muss ich mir ja keine dazu kaufen.

Perfekt Leute, danke!!!


----------

